# Duathlon in Harburg



## Christian_74 (6. August 2007)

Hallo,

am 22 September ist der Cyclefactory-Crossduathlon in den Haßes für MTBs.

Für die Jedermänner geht es über 5km Laufen - 16km MTB - 5km Laufen durch den Haßes.
Besonders Starke können sich auf der Utra-Crossduathlon Strecke mit 12,5km Laufen - 32km MTB - 7,5km Laufen austoben.

Ein Link zur Veranstaltung hier: http://www.crossduathlon-harburg.de/

Ich persönlich werde zum ersten Mal dabei sein. Mal sehen auf was ich mich da einlasse.  Macht sonst jemanden hier mit?


----------



## Sanz (6. August 2007)

Hallo,

sehr gute Veranstaltung! Zu empfehlen ist auch die Ultra Distanz als Staffel. Für 32 km Geländefahrt lohnt sich das Radsaubermachen eher! Brauchst halt nur noch einen Läufer! Ich glaube es gibt eine Partnervermittlung.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kede (6. August 2007)

Hi! Wie ich gelesen habe, sind crossräder etc bei der Jedermannstrecke zugelassen. Finde ich ja schonmal sehr erfreulich - aber wie ist die Strecke für einen 32mm crossreifen? Gibt dort ja einige sandige stellen und da siehts bei mir schlecht aus wenns kein fester Sand ist.
Gibts irgendwo ein Profil der Radrunde und von mir aus gerne auch von der Laufrunde? Was für Gesamtzeiten kommen dort zustande?
Danke!


----------



## Sanz (6. August 2007)

Kede schrieb:


> Hi! Wie ich gelesen habe, sind crossräder etc bei der Jedermannstrecke zugelassen. Finde ich ja schonmal sehr erfreulich - aber wie ist die Strecke für einen 32mm crossreifen? Gibt dort ja einige sandige stellen und da siehts bei mir schlecht aus wenns kein fester Sand ist.
> Gibts irgendwo ein Profil der Radrunde und von mir aus gerne auch von der Laufrunde? Was für Gesamtzeiten kommen dort zustande?
> Danke!




Die Cross DM '06 war annähernd auf ähnlichem Boden an fast gleicher Stelle! Der Kurs ist technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll! Die Bodenbeschaffenheit steht und fällt mit dem Regen. Loser Sand wie in der Heide ist aber eher nicht zu finden.

Andre


----------



## Christian_74 (6. August 2007)

Die Strecke findest du unter dem ober bennanten Link unter Wettkampfinfo=>Wettkämpfe=>Laufrunde/Radrunde

Andre, tatsächlich gibt es eine Parnterbörse. Aber da ich dieses Jahr für die Sprintdistanz des HH-Triathlon an trainieren bin, traue ich mir die vollständige Jedermannstrecke zu. Obwohl ich sicher bin, dass sie nicht zu unterschätzen ist.


----------



## Christian_74 (13. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Der Duathlon-Termin rückt langsam näher. Seitens Veranstalter gibt es am Sonntag eine Streckenbesichtigung.

"Am Sonntag den 16.09. um 14 Uhr gibt es die Möglichkeit die Rad´- und
 Laufstrecken mit 
anderen Interessierten gemeinsam abzufahren.
Treffpunkt ist der Waldparkplatz Vahrenwinkelweg.
Für Fragen steht der Veranstalter Gösta Dreise vor Ort zur Verfügung.

Anmeldungen werden zum Internettarif vor Ort entgegengenommen.
Danach sind Anmeldungen über Internet von zu Hause aus noch bis 24 Uhr
 möglich.
Der Online Meldeschluß ist entsprechend verlängert worden."

Anfang September waren bereits 133 Teilnehmer angemeldet. Vielleicht entscheidet sich einer mehr, mitzumachen. Man sieht sich.

Grüße,

Christian


----------



## JanV (16. September 2007)

Hi,

ich war heute dabei. Es waren nicht so viele Leute da, ich denke dass die meisten die Strecke kennen. Auf dem Waldparkplatz kommt jetzt für Anmeldung etc. eine 100 qm Zelt. Momentan sind 163 schon angemeldet. Online anmelden geht noch bis morgenfrüh ca 06.00, bis der gute Mann aus dem Nachtschicht zurück ist. 

Bin mal gespannt was das Wetter macht, heute wurde erzählt dass es in 11 von die vergangene 12 Editionen geregnet hat 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## jab (17. September 2007)

Hi Jan,

du hast es vor zwei Jahren ja selbst als Zuschauer erlebt!

Es war die reinste Schlammschlacht. Auf dem Reitweg mindestens knöcheltiefer Schlamm, die Abfahrten Rutschbahnen, da hat es einige zerlegt. War aber ein Riesenvorteil für gute Mountainbiker!

Auf der Laufstrecke war der Anstieg zur Autobahnbrücke so rutschig geworden, dass man sich auf der zweiten Runde an Zweigen festgehalten und hochgezogen hat.

Hat aber Spaß gemacht! Ich habe mich wieder angemeldet.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## JanV (17. September 2007)

Hi Jan!

Ja stimmt das war ja ein Ding. Mal gucken wie es wird Samstag. Wir sehen uns!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## crasher-mike (19. September 2007)

Wieviel Höhenmeter hat denn eine 8 KM Runde ?

Beziehungsweise gibt es ein oder zwei giftige Rampen oder ist es ein ständiges "auf und ab" ?


----------



## jab (19. September 2007)

Hi,

eine Runde hat etwa 130 Hm. Es gibt eine "Sandkiste" im Anstieg (je nach Wetter fahren oder schieben), einen "längeren" und einen kurzen Anstieg, den man mit etwas gutem Willen als "giftig" bezeichnen könnte (ich glaube, da liegt nach wie vor ein unfahrbarer Baum im Weg).

Grüße, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (19. September 2007)

Hallo Leuts,

Ich wahr am Samstag mit einen Freund dort. Jan, nach deine Fotos glaube ich dich zu erkennen. 

Der Baumstamm am Ende der Runde ist immer noch da. Eine fiese Sache, dort absteigen zu müssen.

Die Laufstrecke hat mich beeindruckt. Dachte nicht, dass die so crossmäßig ausfallen würde. Das wird echt hart werden.

Aber das Wetter scheint ja uns zu schonen wollen. Drücken wir die Daumen, dass es weiter trocken bleibt. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf den Samstag.

Grüße,


Christian


----------



## jab (20. September 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Der Baumstamm am Ende der Runde ist immer noch da. Eine fiese Sache, dort absteigen zu müssen.



Gestern war er weg!


----------



## JanV (20. September 2007)

Die Radstrecke sollte auch noch ausgeschildert werden, sollte mittlerweile auch passiert sein. Ich hoffe ich schaffe es noch dort heuteabend ein paar Runden zu drehen bevor es dunkel wird, meine Lampe ist kaputt 

Christian: Welche Jan meinst Du? Ich habe Jan (jab) auch noch gesehen unterwegs.


----------



## Christian_74 (21. September 2007)

Ich meine dich, den holändischen Jan. ;-)

Gestern und heute war lange Dienstreise im Ausland angesagt. Werde heute versuchen trozt Geburtstagsparty eines Freundes heute Nacht, gut auszuschlafen denn müde ins Rennen gehen ist halb so spaßvoll.

Viel Spaß morgen. Wenn ihr an einen schwarzen Canyon vorbeiflitzt, bin ich´s, der noch mit dem Kopfkissen die Runden dreht.


----------



## BolbyM (22. September 2007)

Schade, zu spät realisiert, dass das heute ist, sonst hätte ich gerne dran teilgenommen


----------



## JanV (23. September 2007)

Moin Moin,

na das war doch mal eine gelungene Veranstaltung fand ich. Sogar das Wetter hat sich von seiner besten Seite sehen lassen, die sonne hat sogar geschienen. Der Pasta schmeckte auch gut. Der Veranstalter habe ich mitgeteilt dass ich mir das nächste Mal eine Versorgungsstation an die Radstrecke wünsche wo man die Flasche füllen lassen kann, ich musste 1,5 Runden ohne Trinken fahren. 

Viele Bekannte habe ich nicht gesehen, nur Jan und Marc waren da die beiden der Jedermann gemacht haben. Christian, wir haben uns auch nicht mehr gesehen oder doch?

Man sieht sich.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (24. September 2007)

Hallo Jan,

nein, leider haben wir uns nicht getroffen. Wenn überhaupt, dann habe ich wohl nur dein Rücken gesehen, denn mich haben alle überholt. 

Mit solch eine hohe Leistungsdichte hatte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. Ich bin die erste Runde gemächtlich angegangen ("die Strecke ist ja lang genug" sagte ich mir) und die sind alle los gerast, als ob es kein Morgen gäbe.

Das Rennen als Jedermann zu bennenen ist echt hanseatisches understatement. Sie Jungs (und Mädels) waren super fitt. 

Es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und es war eine völlig neue Erfahrung für mich. Dieses Jahr habe ich beim Triathlon mit gemacht und bin erstaunt, wie völlig unterschiedlich beide Wettkämpfe sind. Die sind kaum vergleichbar.

Jedenfalls habe ich Blut geleckt und will mehr. Schade, dass es nicht mehr MTB Veranstalltungen in den Haßes gibt. Oder kennt ihr noch andere?


----------



## JanV (24. September 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Mit solch eine hohe Leistungsdichte hatte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet.



Du, ich hatte auch nicht damit gerechnet. Ich vermute manche haben beim Laufen ein höheren Schnitt als ich hatte beim MTB  Ich habe ein Schnitt von 16,2 KmH gefahren, für mich recht ordentlich momentan. Trotzdem war ich auf der letzte Runde alleine auf die Radstrecke 

Naja Spaß hat es mir trotzdem gemacht, mal gucken wann und wo es wieder Rennen gibt...

Gruß

Jan


----------



## jab (24. September 2007)

Das Leistungsniveau beim Laufen war wirklich erstaunlich. Beim Radeln wurde es dann aber doch sehr viel langsamer. Entweder haben sich viele vom Tempo der Spitzenleute anstecken lassen und sich dabei einfach übernommen - oder sie konnten einfach nicht Mountainbiken ! Schon am Sandanstieg habe ich etliche Plätze gutgemacht, erstaunlich, denn in der ersten Runde war der Boden eigentlich noch OK.

Nach dem 42. Platz  nach den ersten Laufrunden und der 7. Radzeit  gab es am Ende Platz 20 für mich. Ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass man bei trockenem Wetter auf dieser Strecke so viel Zeit auf die guten Läufer gutmachen kann. Laufen muss ich vor dem nächsten Mal wohl doch etwas trainieren...

Grüße, Jan


----------

